# Just another pot induced case :P



## Draith (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi all. This whole DP/DR started for me about 4 months ago. I have had major depressive disorder probably throughout my teens. So that may have been an underlying cause. That and "social anxiety", which was nothing like what I am going through now, it was probably just shyness >_> Anyway I took antidepressants for quite a while around 15 to 16 and prozac didn't work but zoloft seemed to do the trick. I started making friends and being happy so I weened off of them, leaving me with these brain shocks as a side effect. Depression got a little worse toward the end of high school and i was seeing the school psychiatrist reluctantly. I graduated barely, and I basically just sat in my room, playing computer games, watching movies and shows, drinking at least 1 energy drink a day, and tons of mtn dew. MY depression was getting worse, probably triggered by being hurt in relationships. On top of that i smoked cigs and I started smoking weed with my friend, maybe like once, sometimes twice a week for a half a year at most. Until one day i got really high, and had a horrible panic attack. I had one before but i felt fine right after and thought nothing off it. But this time i got dizzy and lightheaded and walked straight into a wall, falling over. At this time I was also into the atheist community on youtube and really contemplating life the universe and why we are here. Since this whole anxiety/panic/dp/dr thing happened ive become an agnostic btw lol. Anyway to get to the point. While i was high i felt so unfimiliar, everything around me felt unfimiliar, and was trying to tell myself what my name was and where i lived but thats all i could really do to keep myself some what calm. I woke up the next day still feeling a bit high, scared, and unreal. It seems like at first it was bad but the feeling changed and it seemed to get worse and worse and eventually i stayed in the house. Going outside was hard, i would wake up in the morning feeling like im floating in the middle of darkness, and the sounds around me made no sense. All in all, it was horrible, i wont sit here and describe every little feeling but I was so so lost. I had never had such intense feelings for dying. I felt like I was trapped in this existence and there was no way out, because killing myself was not an option, even though i just wanted to die. My fear was telling me to die, as an escape, fight or flight lol. Self preservation my ass.

Anyway, I have done a number of things to try and make this go away. Lots of exercise, eating right. I was a vegetarian for four years, and i kept reading about soy and how it may affect your hormonal balance. So i stopped eating soy. The only thing i can bring myself to eat is shrimp, so far. As a vegetarian i sucked. I didn't get the nutrition i needed cause i was too lazy to make healthy food. I tried 5 - HTP, which actually made my DR worse. I take a multivitamin, b complex, vitamin d, flax oil, vitamin c, probiotics, and L - Lysine. Since I started taking lysine i have gotten much better. Very slowly, but each day seems to feel a little easier. I take 500mg in the morning and at night. I would recommend trying it. I tried L - tyrosine once, and never took it again, I hated the way it made me feel, and I don't think it was all in my head. I try to generally have a more positive attitude, I started talking to all my old internet friends which really makes me feel better. Although I don't go out and talk to my RL friends, but I hope to get there soon. Maybe something else that might have helped me is that I really like someone. They live and hour away though :/ so I really need to be sure that I can handle my emotions and anxiety before i go up there by myself you know







I want to be able to at least enjoy the time we spend. So that is a big motivator. OH!! One thing that has really helped, like a lot, I go for a bike ride everyday, for abut 10 - 15 minutes. I love my bike, the breeze on my face is so relaxing, rather than walking in the hot ass florida sun xD It has really helped with my agoraphobia. I suggest that someone find something that they can enjoy doing outside by themselves. I read some of the Linden Method and he suggested this also, with him it was photography, with me it is biking, and I am sure there is something fun outside to do for everybody. I might even start jogging again, i used to really enjoy that.

I am not 100% better though, but I am definitely making an improvement. So i need to hold on to that hope that I will keep improving. I wanted to say that I did read a couple of things here on the site, over the past 2 months maybe, even though I just signed up and it has helped me. So I wanted to sign up and post my story before I was completely cured ad forgot about it, even though thats probably impossible. First time i came to this site the URL was etched into my brain as if it were stone. So i wanted to offer my advice, so that maybe it will help someone, and feel free to send me PM's if you want to ask me something or just talk









PS. Sorry if I wrote too much









>>EDIT<<:
Some more advice that I have is to stay away from sugary foods like doughnuts, candy bars, and soda. Just watch how much sugar you take in. Remember, food is a drug... It effects your brain chemistry and it is important to eat well. Also, always stay away from caffine... always. Caffine is in chocolate too so none of that. Anything that ends in "ine" probably isn't good. Eating healthier will always make you feel better, so will exercise. The only thing that I eat for a snack now is some chips, not too much.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Draith said:


> Hi all. This whole DP/DR started for me about 4 months ago. I have had major depressive disorder probably throughout my teens. So that may have been an underlying cause. That and "social anxiety", which was nothing like what I am going through now, it was probably just shyness >_> Anyway I took antidepressants for quite a while around 15 to 16 and prozac didn't work but zoloft seemed to do the trick. I started making friends and being happy so I weened off of them, leaving me with these brain shocks as a side effect. Depression got a little worse toward the end of high school and i was seeing the school psychiatrist reluctantly. I graduated barely, and I basically just sat in my room, playing computer games, watching movies and shows, drinking at least 1 energy drink a day, and tons of mtn dew. MY depression was getting worse, probably triggered by being hurt in relationships. On top of that i smoked cigs and I started smoking weed with my friend, maybe like once, sometimes twice a week for a half a year at most. Until one day i got really high, and had a horrible panic attack. I had one before but i felt fine right after and thought nothing off it. But this time i got dizzy and lightheaded and walked straight into a wall, falling over. At this time I was also into the atheist community on youtube and really contemplating life the universe and why we are here. Since this whole anxiety/panic/dp/dr thing happened ive become an agnostic btw lol. Anyway to get to the point. While i was high i felt so unfimiliar, everything around me felt unfimiliar, and was trying to tell myself what my name was and where i lived but thats all i could really do to keep myself some what calm. I woke up the next day still feeling a bit high, scared, and unreal. It seems like at first it was bad but the feeling changed and it seemed to get worse and worse and eventually i stayed in the house. Going outside was hard, i would wake up in the morning feeling like im floating in the middle of darkness, and the sounds around me made no sense. All in all, it was horrible, i wont sit here and describe every little feeling but I was so so lost. I had never had such intense feelings for dying. I felt like I was trapped in this existence and there was no way out, because killing myself was not an option, even though i just wanted to die. My fear was telling me to die, as an escape, fight or flight lol. Self preservation my ass.
> 
> Anyway, I have done a number of things to try and make this go away. Lots of exercise, eating right. I was a vegetarian for four years, and i kept reading about soy and how it may affect your hormonal balance. So i stopped eating soy. The only thing i can bring myself to eat is shrimp, so far. As a vegetarian i sucked. I didn't get the nutrition i needed cause i was too lazy to make healthy food. I tried 5 - HTP, which actually made my DR worse. I take a multivitamin, b complex, vitamin d, flax oil, vitamin c, probiotics, and L - Lysine. Since I started taking lysine i have gotten much better. Very slowly, but each day seems to feel a little easier. I take 500mg in the morning and at night. I would recommend trying it. I tried L - tyrosine once, and never took it again, I hated the way it made me feel, and I don't think it was all in my head. I try to generally have a more positive attitude, I started talking to all my old internet friends which really makes me feel better. Although I don't go out and talk to my RL friends, but I hope to get there soon. Maybe something else that might have helped me is that I really like someone. They live and hour away though :/ so I really need to be sure that I can handle my emotions and anxiety before i go up there by myself you know
> 
> ...


Could you talk a little more about how the Lysine helped you? Did it help mood or anxiety or DP/DR or what specfically. Thanks


----------



## Draith (Sep 25, 2010)

Kpanic said:


> Could you talk a little more about how the Lysine helped you? Did it help mood or anxiety or DP/DR or what specfically. Thanks


Well I guess I would say that it helped lower my underlying anxiety. The DP/DR(DR mostly for me) is scarey right? So you think about it and obsess over it. The Lysine seemed to make the fear that I feel when I think those thoughts feel less 'loud'... It didn't stand out as much. So now that the fear fades more and more into the background, I focus on it less, and it becomes less powerful.

I found this interesting http://vitamins.lovetoknow.com/L-Lysine_and_Anxiety All I did was google L-Lysine and anxiety but I'll save you the trouble









It could be possible that I have a Lysine deficiency since I never ate meat and just ate junk food all the time. But like it says in that study, the people they tested didn't have lysine deficiencies and it still helped them. So yeah I would recommend trying it. Even if it doesn't help, i don't see how it could make things any worse. It is an essential amino acid so your body wants it. Just don't take too much.


----------

